# Toyota AD 860



## team minard (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone have a source for parts for the Toyota 860?. Specifically the presser foot. I have already tried the 3 obvious choices.... DataStitch, Pantograms, and Sew Many Parts.......


----------



## vsp114 (Mar 27, 2010)

I will look, we traded ours for a new SWF last year & still have some spare parts.


----------



## vsp114 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a package of 2.......where are u?


----------



## team minard (Jul 19, 2010)

I am in Rixford, PA 16745... I'd love to buy them from you!


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi i bought 10 of them a couple of months ago because i knew that they were not making parts for them, both of my 860s are down. one of them the power will not come on and the power box and the fuse is good. not sure why. the other one will not read disk. going to have someone come out this week.


----------



## team minard (Jul 19, 2010)

So.... you're the guy who cleaned everyone out!.....lol
It stinks these machines are going to crash and burn over $20 parts......Best of luck!


----------



## lodiuniform (Jan 16, 2012)

Any more of the presser feet? I am down until it can be replaced.
Thanks, Bill


----------



## tshrtman2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi how many do you need? i have a few left. Pm your address and will out one in the mail for you.
jazz


----------



## EmbtroideryEmp (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have any more? I would like to get two.

Deneise
832-483-6363


----------



## EmbtroideryEmp (Dec 18, 2009)

My email address is [email protected] I would like to get two asap. Thanks!

Deneise


----------

